
Calm down trendspotters – ‘lagom’ is not the new hygge (2017) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/feb/06/lagom-sweden-hygge-lifestyle-trends
======
hydrogenglow
My mother in law's Swedish cookbook helpfully includes adding a "lagom" of
nutmeg. Really?

